# About mbuf chains



## rouhpe (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it possible that there are M_PKTHDR flags set in more than one mbuf in a chain? I'm seeing a case where two consecutive mbufs have both M_PKTHDR flag set.

Thanks!


----------

